
A Farewell to ORMs - beza1e1
http://www.hatfulofhollow.com/posts/code/farewell-to-orms.html
======
Tamerlin
It sounds to me like this poster is a little bit late to the party, since he
basically described ActiveRecord from Ruby on Rails.

In my experience ActiveRecord is very nice for applications that require ONLY
CRUD, but for more sophisticated data and queries, it doesn't hold up so well.
LINQ, however, does -- and offers not only most of the benefits of approaches
like ActiveRecord, but also generates good SQL, at least using the Microsoft
provider for SQL Sever, AND supports IntelliSense.

